# Making progress



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in yr 2. Dead out after yr 1, so started again in the spring. Mine were drawing comb in box 3, and at around 60%, stalled for 2 weeks. I started feeding sugar syrup yesterday, and it was like they had never seen food before! I guess the dearth around here is pretty severe! Wish I had done this last year, maybe the hive would have been stronger!


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

This swarm moved in about 4 weeks ago, I was not planning on having any bees until spring. I've been feeding them and they are drawing comb like crazy but they are not eating to fast so we may still have some flow going on here or the fall flow may have started (if there is one here). I don't really expect them to live through the winter but I'm hoping they do, good luck with your hive, sounds like they are on track.


----------

